# Are we really close? Or am I paranoid



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

So I’ve been debating making an account on here because I’m trying to have the mindset of when it’s time it’s time. Me and my wife bought a goat 131 days ago. The person we bought her from said she is probably bred. We added her to our herd of 4 other does. Haven’t really thought much about her being pregnant or not until 6 days ago when she was acting a little different. Was standing by herself. I was afraid she was sick or something. When I got close to her, which she usually doesn’t let me do, I noticed she had udders with some milk in them. This will be her first time giving birth by the way. Then it clicked for me. She is pregnant. I also noticed some mucus then. Just a little bit. Then I felt the babies move in her tummy on the right side. I started doing research because I’m new to this. I’ve been checking ligaments. Noticed they were soft in comparison to the others and this morning I could barely feel them now at lunch I can’t feel them at all. She doesn’t like me to squeeze her teet but when I do milk does come out. It actually shoots out. The discharge has also really been flowing today. I know there could still be technically 14 to 24 more days if she was bred the day we bought her but I feel she is close. I’m trying to post a picture of her for some opinions on if she is close. She usually isn’t lovey dovey but I can sit and cuddle her now so she is acting different. She doesn’t have to sunken in look but her top of her sides were really tight up until last night now they are soft so I think the babies have dropped but I think since she is a pretty small goat that she might not have a really sunken look because there’s no room. Does anyone think it’s really close.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)




----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

The mucus has really picked up today. I know the offer isn’t huge compared to some but our other does that are older their teets just look like little pinky fingers with no udder.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

Looks to me like you will have some kids soon! I would be on the watch. Have you seen any contractions yet?

All does don't have big udders. I almost missed a birthing last year because I didn't think the doe's udder was big enough, but then she had only one kid and it was sufficient.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum! She is very close! Could even have kids on the ground before the day is over!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I haven’t noticed any contractions. I have barely noticed a little of the blank staring. But I’ve been at work yesterday and today and only been able to run home for 10 minutes at a time a couple times yesterday and today. I sat with her some last time and she is starting to be a little sensitive or agravated at touching her belly and what not. Everything seems healthy about her so I’m not real worried about things going south but I’m prepared as much as I can be if it does. The mucus like I said has really kinda started pouring to where it was just drops a couple days ago.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

She’s definitely _very_ close


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply’s. I’ve read through so many discussions the past few days on here and I know that goats can take forever. And they usually stick to the doe code. The suspense is killing me. Even now sitting at work it makes me want to go back home not because I’m worried but so excited.


----------



## Goatowne (Sep 14, 2021)

Hello I don't have experience but I can understand how exciting is to see those little ones coming out healthy and full of life. From what I see on YouTube before many people go directly to check if they got a doeling or a buck . I wish you a good and happy kidding day. 🙂


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

The only thing I’m concerned about a little is if she has them and doesn’t clean them or anything in the 2-4 hours between running home to check. But from what I can tell most births happen when the owner is running an errand or something and when they get back, they are surprised with kid(s) all dried up and bouncing around. It’s good to get some peace of mind in this forum


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

First time goat grandad said:


> Thanks for the reply’s. I’ve read through so many discussions the past few days on here and I know that goats can take forever. And they usually stick to the doe code. The suspense is killing me. Even now sitting at work it makes me want to go back home not because I’m worried but so excited.


I don’t work yet but I feel you! I hate having to go anywhere when I know someone could kid any day.  This year I am going to have a Wi-Fi baby monitor (gets here tomorrow!) so I can watch them from anywhere.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi First time goat grandad, welcome to TGS. When the discharge turns to an amber color, or when she is noticeably starting to have contractions, and/or when she begins to actively push, it's go time. The doe is close to time for delivery, so keep watch on her for progression. Close to time could be anywhere from 12 hours to 1, 2, or 3, days. 

It can be frustrating, and exhilarating being kept in suspense, waiting, being unsure of what to expect and when. Maybe you could be present for the birth if that's something you desire to do. Soon, happy and uneventful kidding for you and the doe. Keep us updated on how you and the doe are doing, please.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

First time goat grandad said:


> The only thing I’m concerned about a little is if she has them and doesn’t clean them or anything in the 2-4 hours between running home to check. But from what I can tell most births happen when the owner is running an errand or something and when they get back, they are surprised with kid(s) all dried up and bouncing around. It’s good to get some peace of mind in this forum


Her being a first freshener and not having babies before, it might take her a few mins to figure out what to do, or she might know exactly what to do as soon as a kid hits the ground! New mamas are amazing to watch.  She will do great!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

First time goat grandad said:


> The only thing I’m concerned about a little is if she has them and doesn’t clean them or anything in the 2-4 hours between running home to check. But from what I can tell most births happen when the owner is running an errand or something and when they get back, they are surprised with kid(s) all dried up and bouncing around. It’s good to get some peace of mind in this forum


I believe it is quite typical to fret over those little unborns until possibly a couple of days old. You may find yourself going to check on the new family unit often. Enjoy this time and all of the roller coaster emotions it will bring.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I have definetly thought really hard about the baby monitor these past few days but I know as soon as I buy it and go to install it that the babies will already be here lol. I’ve read a lot about the amber color so every time I go down to her my fingers are crossed to see it. I don’t get off work until 6 central time today but I will probably end up running home to check again before then.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

First time goat grandad said:


> The only thing I’m concerned about a little is if she has them and doesn’t clean them or anything in the 2-4 hours between running home to check. But from what I can tell most births happen when the owner is running an errand or something and when they get back, they are surprised with kid(s) all dried up and bouncing around. It’s good to get some peace of mind in this forum


You can say that again. This year I had a couple does close but I thought it would be the next day so I went to visit my Grandma. Later that afternoon I get call from my brother
"Hey you got two kids on the ground."

Ugh! I missed it! I was so put out. 

I hope you get to witness the event!!!!!


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

What breed is she?


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I think she is a Pygmy goat. I’m not good with breeds. We have Nigerian dwarfs and she is a little smaller than those. I’m not real good with goat breeds. I know that makes me a horrible goat owner. We have slowly been growing our small farm of chickens and goats. So we usually go for the smaller cute goats so far. I know it’s not the best strategy for breeding but we haven’t got to the stage of breeding goats or anything. We just happened to get one that was pregnant. But definitely one of the smaller breeds. Her shoulder is only around knee high to me. I think she is around 15-18 months old. The guy we got her from said she was almost a year old 4 months ago when we got her but you can’t trust everything people tell you.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I’ve been trying to trick her by telling her there is bad weather coming every night(even though there hasn’t been) and that she Better not have them yet. But the reverse psychology hasn’t worked haha


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Just tell her you are leaving …. It might help


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yeah, she's definitely REALLY close! Have you checked her ligaments?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yeah, she's definitely REALLY close! Have you checked her ligaments?


It was said in original post they checked ligs and they are gone as of this morning


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> It was said in original post they checked ligs and they are gone as of this morning


Thanks, apparently I need to invest in some reading glasses 😂


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Still haven’t been back home to check since earlier so there could be a kid or kids there now. I’m gonna try to leave early to go see. About the ligs. I had no idea what I was doing 6 days ago and didn’t know what to feel for. So I compared it with my other does and for a few days they would feel soft but I thought I was just hoping they were that way but this morning it would obvious they were super soft then around 11ish today there was nothing there. Like to the point there wasn’t any doubt at all even to somebody who is clueless to it. I could get my fingers to touch around them. I had to squeeze a little hard to get them to touch but it literally felt like the only thing under her skin at the trailhead was a spine and some pudding if that makes sense lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Pudding is accurate lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Thanks, apparently I need to invest in some reading glasses


I think so too


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

My bet is that you’ll have kids on the ground when you get home! Hope everything goes smoothly and you can enjoy the cute baby bleats!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I so hope you’re right. I should be home within an hour to find out. I only live ten minutes from work but I bet I make the drive in five since I’m so excited and anxious haha


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Ooh I am excited!! Let us know!


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

Boers4ever said:


> Ooh I am excited!! Let us know!


Please🫣
And welcome!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

So I just got home and no babies yet. It did look like she could have maybe had a contraction as I was walked to her. Her tail kinda curled and touched her back and she didn’t move for about 20 seconds. Her back end still looks about the same. I felt her ligs again and way down deep I can barely feel one of them but it feels like a spaghetti noodle. And I mean barely feel it. If I didn’t know there was supposed to be one there I wouldn’t know it was there.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Def kids within 24 (probably WAY shorter) hours from that pic.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

And a few minutes later she just squated to pee Atleast that’s what it looked like but she held the pose for a while and looked like she was pushing. But it could have just been trying to pee more.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)




----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Her bulbs was still open until I pulled some stuck hay off of it then she kinda clenched. But the other picture is when I thought she might have been having a contraction


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Vulva’


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m so excited for you. Hopefully you’ll get to be there for it. Sounds like it’s going to be soon.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Hope she has a smooth and easy kidding for you!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

So I felt the baby or babies kick a couple times just now. Does that mean we still have a while. I’ve seen some people say that means you still have Atleast 24 hours and some say it don’t matter to much. It wasn’t as much of a kick that I’ve felt the past few days. More of just feeling them move. A couple days ago I thought they were gonna kick right out they were going so crazy.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

It makes you just want to squeeze them out haha


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Yep, like they were 4 legged toothpaste tubes, sure enough, 
She'll squeeze them out for you, eventually.....


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oooo! So close!!! I keep checking this thread


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Still nothing as of right now. I’m gonna try to check every 1.5 to 2 hours throughout the night. I hope during one of the checks we will have a kid.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

Is anyone else having an urge to have a goat in labor? This is exciting! 
First time goat grandad, you are doing great. I am impressed with how much time you have taken to prepare for this!!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yes! I am  I still have to wait two weeks to have one in labor though


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

Just two weeks, I have to wait till the end of February if my estimates are right.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

First time goat grandad, what is your does name?

I will make a prediction she will have two kids, both boys.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Her name is Mabel. Two babies would be a pleasant surprise. I know two and three are common but I have a feeling it’s just one. No reason behind it lol. Just a guess. I would be happy with a buckling or a doeling


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> Just two weeks, I have to wait till the end of February if my estimates are right.


Just two weeks for one of my does. The other two aren’t due til March


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Just two weeks for one of my does. The other two aren’t due til March


I actually like mine in April, but I'm caught up in the excitement!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)




----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Just some random pics of her being sweet a few minutes ago


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

She's definitely got Nigerian in her. Does she have blue eyes?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh she’s cute! How much do you think she weighs?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh she’s sweet! I am definitely living through you right because mine aren’t due until March. Go Mabel!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Her eyes are light blue. I’m horrible at guessing weight on animals but when I carried her to the pen she’s in she wore me out. Id guess 50-60 pounds. A little heavier then a bag of feed


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Go Mabel - let’s see a cute little one ❤🍀💕


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Lol you know you are a farmer when you compare weights to a bag of feed! I do it too!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Boers4ever said:


> Lol you know you are a farmer when you compare weights to a bag of feed! I do it too!


Yes! Me too!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Haha. That’s what I compare everything to lol. I just checked on her again. I got real excited at first she was laying down in the corner instead of staring at me coming closer. But as soon as I got in the pen, she stood up and started looking for treats. Not much change. It looks like her sides could sunken some. Her hip bones are a little more noticeable but nothing crazy. Her lower belly is so tight I don’t think there will be much or anymore dropping. 
I feel like if I didn’t find out she was pregnant then she would already surprised me with kids lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Ah man. She better hurry or I’ll be up all night waiting to see to see if she kids


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Any long Amber color goo string yet?
Last year I had a FF come in for grain with a long strand hanging down to her ankles already. I caught her and put in the stall. She still waited until 6:30am before she kidded. I got out to check her right after she had the first kid on the ground. 😅


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Still no amber goo. Still a pretty steady amount of whiteish goo. And her vulva is super puffy and dialated. I don’t know if her cervix is or not but I’m not going in and checking all that if there doesn’t seem to be anything wrong. She is still a happy goat until you touch her udder or until she sits down. When she sits I know she is so uncomfortable.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

It’s such a roller coaster from thinking it’s happening any second to thinking it’s never gonna happen haha


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Do you have a way of seeing her without her seeing you? You said she gets up every time you go check… she might be holding off on labor 😅
Some goats are pretty tricky. Lol


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I’ve tried to be sneaky but nothing gets past the Great Pyrenees that protects and lives with our goats. She is in a separate pen now but still in the same area. He will see me and start barking or getting excited and she will see him and stand up and start staring at me lol


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

First time goat grandad said:


> Just some random pics of her being sweet a few minutes ago


She’s super cute! She kinda looks like a Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

I kinda expect you to pop up this morning and just find a couple of kids waiting for you  Also, I have a feeling the LGD will let you know as they will be new baby sounds.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Still no babies this morning. She just keeps on licking and scratching her belly. Not as much mucus this morning but still some there in the whiteish color. Everything seems to be healthy but I’m so ready for the little ones lol


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Maybe she’ll have them/it today. I’ve been checking this thread like crazy! Lol


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

This is her this morning. I feel like her body has just about made itself ready to give birth. I wish I knew her exact due date since she could technically be still two weeks out but I don’t think she is that far away. Of course I’ve never done this before so it’s all just guessing and going off what I’ve seen in this sight lol


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I really expected to see babies when I checked this thread this morning. Lol. At least we got to finally see her other end. What a sweet face.  I know I’ve said this before, but I bet she’ll have them soon. Or maybe I should say, you’ve got a long wait, it won’t be anytime soon (reverse psychology?).


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

From belly I am expecting twins! I can’t wait!


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

I was thinking about your goat when I got up this morning wondering if the kids had been born during the night. 

I had one of those check every two hours during the night births. I lost sleep and she still didn't have them till the middle of the next day! Goats.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> From belly I am expecting twins! I can’t wait!


I guessed twins as well. What about the gender? I'm guessing to bucklings.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> I guessed twins as well. What about the gender? I'm guessing to bucklings.


Hmm I say a buckling and a doeling.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

Hopefully it will be two does!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Y’all are getting me excited talking about twins! Hopefully that will be the case. So can the labor come pretty quick. Or is it usually drawn out a while? I’ve seen stories on here of “labor” going on for almost two days. And I’ve seen some where it lasts like 15 minutes and there’s kids on the ground. She isn’t in labor now or doesn’t appear to be but I’m just curious what y’all have experienced.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝😁


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

There are three stages of labor. The first is when the doe's body is preparing for labor. Then there is active labor, actually pushing the babies out. Finally the third stage pacing the placenta. 

It seems like your doe is still in the first.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Just went home to check on her and still no babies. Her sides had a bunch of cowlicks (or goat licks I should say). So I know she has been trying to tell them babies to get out of her. Not really any drippy mucus but can see some thicker mucus looking like is about to come out. Still acting sweet but didn’t want me to touch her sides. Her vulva does look like it’s all big and ready to push them out though. I know the poor girl is tired of me looking at her lady parts lol


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Hmm well I have a Nigerian cross. Her Pre-labor lasts a few hours at most, labor lasts around 30 minutes, and last stage labor is about an hour. But every doe is different.


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre (Jul 19, 2020)

She does look like a Nigie. She's beautiful and I bet she gives you adorable babies. 

Every doe really is different. I have two that acted like they were going to labor for days before getting down to business, but then their mama does her best impression of a potato gun.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Hahahahaha a potato gun 🤣. I always get myself all hyped up every time I go to check on her because I expect to see little babies. I know the second I don’t expect it then they will be there haha


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would frankly check her ( by going inside a few fingers up to your wrist) to see if she if open. You don’t want tangled kids… soba check is wise.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I have thought about that, but I haven’t seen any reason to think so far that something could be wrong and I haven’t seen her pushing yet. Of course I haven’t been just sitting and staring at her. I’m prepared to go in and assist if I need to but if I don’t need to yet. Then I don’t want to get her all aggravated and upset if there isn’t a reason to you know.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm not experienced with assisting, I've only done it once and my doe was in obvious need, but I would think if she hasn't been pushing or seems in distress that things are on track it and she still in the first prep stage.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Do you have a neighbor that could check on her and watch her more than you can during the day? Then maybe they could tell you if they’ve seen her try to push at all


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I don’t really know any of the neighbors. We have 14 acres and kind of surrounded by trees so I don’t ever even see the neighbors. I work tomorrow but my wife will be home all day and then between church Sunday I can keep a close eye on her if she doesn’t have them by then.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I agree about a quick check, usually, I'm one to leave them alone. You don't even have to go in far and certainly not your whole hand, just two gloved up fingers and see if she's open and if you feel any kids there. She has seemed to have been at least pre-labor for a while. I've had a couple before that showed no signs of problems, just took a looooong time, more than normal. When I did a quick check, one of them I found a baby sideways so mom wasn't progressing as she should all this time.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Could that be the case even if I still feel the kid or kids kicking or moving around on her right side? I read in here somewhere that if you feel kicking you have a little ways to go. I felt them move again this morning. Not a crazy kick but enough to know it was a baby.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm not sure, I never went by that theory as the kids still have to move into position, so I figured I'd still feel them at times, which I have sometimes during labor. It's just not something I always feel for. 

You can most certainly wait, she's not in distress or upset, but it can be helpful too. I personally haven't had them continuously losing mucous, just a little bit here or there until active pushing labor, that doesn't signify a problem but just something I've never encountered so I'd probably check her if she was mine.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I’ll watch her close tonight after I get home for a while. If I see anything that looks like a push or any kind of changes, then I’ll watch her all night and then I’ll plan on doing a check. I’ll get some medical type gloves. Some lube and see what I can feel. I wish I would have noticed that she really was pregnant sooner so I could have been checking on that side of things a lot longer.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

It’s just something to be aware of . with that much mucous - I would check her. I don’t g o by kid movements . I’m with jubilee on this one . Plus ..checking does not harm her or babies in any way at all.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Just got home. Still no babies. I felt them move. I do think there might be two of them. I felt one move on the bottom side of here belly and at the same time felt a hoove closer to the top and felt it move as well. So I think mom and babies are still doing good. She is licking her side even more. But she hasn’t been vocal or anything. I can feel her ligaments again. Not real tight, they’re still real squishy, but noticeably there. I’ll do a lot of goat watching tonight to get a better idea of how she is feeling and what not. I don’t think there’s any kind of problem or anything. Just an impatient goat owner lol


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

These things would be so much easier if the goats could speak English to us lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Hope all goes well for doe and kids!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

First time goat grandad said:


> These things would be so much easier if the goats could speak English to us lol


It really would!! lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She should be checked. 
Hope things are ok, you can always have a vet check her if you are uncomfortable about it. 

I really recommend learning or have the guts on how to help her if she needs it. 
Not all birthing’s go well.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I agree, I would check her. The constant discharge with no progress worries me. It sounds like she may have a kid incorrectly positioned that cannot enter the birthing canal.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I know having her checked would be the sure fire way to know if anything is going on. I’m not opposed to doing that. If something happens or changes that seems worrisome then I’ll take her. The closest one would be about an hour away. I’ve never done this before so obviously I don’t know much compared to anybody that been doing this. As for as the mucus goes it really didn’t start flowing until yesterday. The 5 days prior to that there was just some there. No dripping or anything. And now it’s not dripping either. It’s there and still a good white color. She’s not having trouble standing up or sitting down. She hasn’t shown any pain other than not wanting me to touch her udders. From what I’ve read on this sight is it’s pretty common for them to have mucus discharge for weeks before birth and it’s not uncommon for them to birth really soon after mucus appears. And the ligs seem to be coming and going some. And I felt the kids kicking pretty good a little bit ago. A couple good ones. It felt like they were on a trampoline lol. I’m so grateful for all the advice. And I’m not ignoring it by no means. I just don’t get the sense anything is wrong right now. I’m trying not to be overly optimistic and trying not to be pessimistic either with it. Just trying to watch and learn and be there to help if need be. And can’t wait to see and hold the new babies.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I think we're all getting baby fever  Just want to reiterate what someone else said. Doesn't hurt to check her. I've not had that much mucus without giving birth right after (maybe 50 goat babies). The grands also have goats and one seemed to take forever so I finally went in just to check (had no idea at that time what I was doing just put some fingers up there) and that was all it took - that night she had babies - the first one was huge so he may have been holding up the process. And maybe just putting my fingers up there was enough to spur the process on. I know now I didn't go far enough to actually feel anything. But I know your gut tells you all is fine and it probably is, but no harm to check.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

How is she doing? The baby fever is getting to me lol


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Trust me the baby fever has got me something serious. Still no changes with her. Other than she was ferocious with her food this morning lol. I’m trying to remember that she very easily could have another 13-23 days left depending on how long before we got her that she was bred. Not much mucus this morning. Some there but not dripping. Felt the babies move inside her tummy too. So I still think everything is going smooth. When we get a billy and she is pregnant again we will know more what to expect from her. But every day that passes and she doesn’t have them means we are a day closer to her actually having them.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well she has me stumped. That much mucous and that "open" while standing along with how big her udder is, I'd have figured she was having those babies soon. 

Of course we can only go by what you show/tell us and we aren't there to feel and see with our own eyes! Hopefully she drops babies soon!!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Sending safe and healthy kidding vibes in your direction


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Thank you guys! I did notice her ligs were a little more noticeable this morning. So I think she is really filling the doe code to a tee lol


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

She’s even got me going crazy over here 😂 the suspense is killing me! Hope she has health little ones


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

This might sound crazy but I’m just trying to rationalize. In their big pen they have plenty to graze on. We feed them pellets and some grain usually once a day. And they always push each other around fighting over it even though there’s plenty. Then when we separated her a week ago she didn’t have to fight over food or anything. And she probably gorged herself on the food and was super full and that could have been what made it seem it was about to happen. They might not make any sense to y’all. I’m just spinning my wheels.


----------



## Sophie123 (Feb 18, 2019)

I keep looking at this thread wanting to see the kids.....this is taking a long time after leakage...ours usually have them within 24 hours if they start leaking , hope all goes well with yours!!


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre (Jul 19, 2020)

Mabel, you're killing us here! We want to see those gorgeous kids of yours!

I do hope everything is ok though. It does seem like a long time, given how open her vagina was earlier. Hopefully you'll see some babies very soon!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’ve had a doe have white discharge a few weeks ahead. Not a long thick strand of goo tho. But enough where one of my goat friends didn’t think that she’d make it another 2 weeks to her due date. Lol
She made it to the due date and everything turned out fine 😊


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

It’s good to hear that this happened to folks before. The excitement of it all just makes it seem like it’s taking that much longer. Of course I see her every day and never even noticed she was pregnant until 8 days ago because her udder. Our goats stay so round that a pregnant belly didn’t seem different lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Still nothing? 😳


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

First time goat grandad said:


> It’s good to hear that this happened to folks before.


I do want to say your girls vagina seemed a lot more ‘open’ than I remember my girl being.
she’s just shut in the birthing stall right now? Maybe if you guys have a chance to see about a walk around outside for some exercise that could help move things along some. If she’s hard to catch, you could keep her on a lead to make sure you can get her back to her confinement afterwards. Just an idea 😉
It is definitely hard to be patient and wait. But it won’t hurt to check her with a cpl of fingers either.
I had a doe with a breached baby and I knew she was in labor and it was taking a long time. My dad thought I was being impatient… but after I mentioned she was basically giving up on pushing (I know your girl hasn’t started trying to push yet) he agreed to hold her so I could feel inside. Felt the back of baby bum. First time to ever assist and I was nervous. But you can feel the shape of the kid and kind of turn/maneuver it to position to get a cpl of feet in place. I ended up pulling out the back feet first rather than front, but everything went well and he revived with a shepherd sling around. I did have to bring him up to the house to warm him up and I milked some colostrum from mama to feed him while she took care of his sister.
I have Boers tho, so my mama was bigger than yours. I know my dad didn’t think he’d ever be able to enter to assist. He’s had plenty of times to assist cows, but felt like a goat would be way to small for him. Lol


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Just got home to check. Still nothing. Took her for a good walk. She ran around and ate every leaf in sight. And was not happy I put her back up. She showed no signs of pain or anything while running from me so I think everything is still good.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Good luck!

Regardless of if she is showing pain signs or not, I agree that it would be best to go in and check her. Just a couple fingers to feel if she is open, and you can even gently brush your fingers on the verdict to stimulate her.
Early this year our doe gave birth to the first time. She was showing obvious signs of labor for 3 whole days until we checked her, and when we went in it activated her labor and she gave birth within the next hour or two. It won’t hurt her or baby, so no reason not to.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Well I got some gloves today just in case so after our trunk or treat tonight I’ll go in and see. Best I’ve read is a couple inches in it will rather feel like a wall or be open right?


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

If there is one sideways or something is it fairly easy to rearrange them to get them back out right?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

First time goat grandad said:


> If there is one sideways or something is it fairly easy to rearrange them to get them back out right?


Since she is a Nigerian I would say not easy, no- but definitely possible. You would have less room than most goats so if you can get a vet out, I would personally go that route, but if you are confident enough to move around babies without hurting mom then there is no better way to learn than doing. That all being said, let’s hope for regularly positioned babies! She may just be taking her sweet time and needs a little kickstart.


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre (Jul 19, 2020)

If she isn't dilated it will feel like a solid. Think of it as a very very thick o-ring. When she isn't dilated, the o-ring doesn't have a center hole that's open. If she has started to dilate, the o-ring stretches further and further and the center hole gets larger as a result. 

I think it depends on how they are malpositioned on whether or not it is easy. I'm not very experienced in assisting, I only had to do it once. Those were two babies that both had heads back over their shoulders, and their legs were tangled up. I think I would have done OK if it was just one with head back, but with both and the tangled up legs, I involved the vet as soon as I could. 

One thing I found was that my fingers had a little easier time figuring out what was under them without the gloves. 

You got this! And even if she's adhering to the doe code, you will then have the experience of knowing what "non-dilated" feels like.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Would your wife be comfortable helping with the birth?
Just trying to think of smaller hands/wrists.
Hopefully it’s not needed. Perhaps if you feel the opening with your fingers and that kick starts things little mama can take it from there 🍀


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

TheUnfetteredAcre said:


> One thing I found was that my fingers had a little easier time figuring out what was under them without the gloves.


That's what I learned from the neighbor too! She takes off her rings and puts betadyne on her hands and told me not to wear gloves because it's harder to be able to tell what you're feeling. Also clip fingernails if they are sharp or long.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

And lube up. I forgot that when I went in to assist, and it was sitting right next to me.😟 I'm shaking my head now just remembering, poor girl, sorry!!!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

So just got back home from trunk or treat no babies. Just a soon to be mama goat wanting some treats. It’s been a long long day and since again nothing feels wrong. We are waiting until tomorrow morning so we can hold her down and check her. We are so tired that she would probably really whip out butts if we tried now. I am kinda starting to believe I got overly excited the other day. Because I’m slowly starting to notice the hip bones a little more. Her ligs felt almost hard again around lunch but they are soft again so I’m thinking maybe she just lost her mucus plug a little early. I wish I would have asked the breeder when the last time she was with a billy. Because again we could still be 12-22 days out even though I’m hoping not.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I mean, if you still have their number you could ask?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

How is everything? I am concerned for your girl. Pre-labor shouldn’t last that long so either she isn’t due yet or there’s something wrong. Goats can hide pain very well.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Sorry for no update today. Just got home after church and still no babies. Her ligs a semi hard again but still kinda deep. Hardly any mucus at all. I did finaly make myself check her which is an experience. About a fingers length in there was no more room to push so she isn’t dialated. And the babies are still kicking and mamma is happy as a pregnant person can be. So I wouldn’t be surprised at any point to see kids on the ground and I wouldn’t be surprised it it takes another week. I’m thinking maybe she just lost her mucus plug early. And she too much the day before that picture and that’s what had her so open. I’ll try to post a pic of her in a little bit and see what y’all think


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)




----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

The only change recently is that there’s not really any mucus anymore.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Her udder looks bigger to me


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I was thinking that when I was out there earlier. It’s hard to tell looking back at pictures. Because angles and stuff but I do think it’s bigger now.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

This girl has me thinking she isn’t even pregnant until I actually feel the baby move. I was so sure and hopeful it was gonna be the other day. Now her ligs have gotten even more noticeable. It feels like it is never gonna happen. She is still jumping on top of her hay bale she has and is obsessed with food. Her udder is starting to appear a little shiny ish on the sides from where it’s rubbing her legs. And she isn’t a fan of me rubbing her belly anymore or getting close to her last part. I think she is mad at me from going in and checking earlier. Didn’t feel any big kicks earlier but did feel the kid or kids moving around. I almost wish I wouldn’t have noticed she was pregnant until later so I wouldn’t have to anxiously wait as long. Then you read all the worst case scenario threads on here and it gets me paranoid but I still do believe that the animals know what they are doing better than we do. And they have been giving birth without humans for thousands of years. I feel like she is holding out on purpose lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She's definitely pregnant! I don't feel for our babies much, mine are most def pregnant. How does her udder feel? Is it tight? Looks pretty big from the pics. 

She's a pretty girl!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Her udder does feel pretty tight. Her actual teat doesn’t seem to be full of milk but if you squish them some milk will come out. And there really isn’t any mucus at all this morning.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ahh, in general she should fill her teats during labor. Sounds like she is not on labor but seemed to be mucous way more than normal and more open than normal which had most concerned. Great job keeping an eye on her, this gives you great observation skills for next time!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I’m so glad I got all of y’all to keep me sane during all this. She is definitely very wary of me getting close to her back end. I think she feels violated after checking her yesterday. She still loves me petting her chin and I can touch her sides but when I get close to her lady parts she headbutts me know. Which I can’t blame her. She is still eating and drinking good. Her poop and her pee all looks normal and no bad smells. No problem getting around. Doesn’t seem to be real uncomfortable although she does stand a whole lot more than she lays down. Ligs were soft again this morning. But they have been coming and going so I’m not using that as an indicator. No pawing and bedding down or anything. So we might actually be a few days out still. Today could still be only day 135. Of course it could be 150 or 160.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm really impressed with how you've handled this situation! You've kept calm and were thinking through what you saw. Just count this episode as getting to know your goat time. As you get to know her, it will be easier in the future to know something is wrong.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Just a note .. do not express milk .. it opens the orifice to bacteria. Hang in there .. you’re doing fine!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Thank you for the tip. The only time I’ve done anything with the years is twice and it was quick squeezes before she kicked me lol. I had to make sure I wasn’t delirious and she was actually pregnant haha. But I def won’t anymore


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

this thread has me wanting to race home to my doe due on the 2nd ish 🤣 🤣 

good job on keeping your head! and if you do decide to go in (which honestly idk if you need to or not bc those pics have me changing my mind left and right) remember to give her some penicillin or some sort of antibiotics.

heres to hoping for healthy kids and a good kidding process!!

it's always so crazy waiting for a new doe to kid bc you have no idea what theyre usually like when they kid!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

It's so crazy wondering about kids when you don't know when they are due! I know she was bred before you got her - her future breedings I'm sure you'll write down when she was bred, sure helps to know a small time frame rather than 'who knows when' or just looking for signs they are close!  lol


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)




----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I know everybody was just dying to see Mabel’s butt again. But I just ran home for lunch and checked on her. Her udders definitely look bigger to me. Of course I could be just seeing what I want to see. She is not a fan of me being close to her unless I’m rubbing her chin. She seems less personable now than she has been this past week. But she wasn’t a big people fan before I knew she was pregnant and separated her. I couldn’t feel the kid(s) kicking when I felt her before she pushed me away but I know that don’t really mean anything. Really no mucus at all. I saw her pee and when she did there was a little tiny bit of mucus there. I think she just wanted to get me all excited about babies the other day with all the mucus.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

First time goat grandad said:


> Her udders definitely look bigger to me.


Her udder is definitely starting to fill and appears it's getting more of a shine.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

You know being paranoid isn't always a bad thing. Trust your goat. 😆 💚


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Haha I’m trying to trust my goat. I just wish she would hurry up. I think she knows I worry a lot and want little babies lol. I just got home and checked on her. She is still doing good. Her udders are getting even more noticeable. Like swaying when she walks a little bit. I felt the kid(s) kick a little so I’m pretty sure they are still okay inside of her. Still feel some semi hard but still squishy ligs on her. Her vulva is a little mucusy. Really just enough to tell it’s wet. I know that’s a bad way to word it. She is doing a lot of licking and scratching on her sides. I have a feeling she is gonna be a good momma. I can’t wait till I can post pictures of the kids on here.


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre (Jul 19, 2020)

I can't wait to see them.  I'm really happy everything checked out. Great job!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

The hour you stop checking on her is when she’ll go… do you have a block for her to stand her front feet on? That can help the kids position.. sorry if that been mentioned previously. Lol


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I just recently read about that in another discussion on here today actually. I didn’t know about it until then. I’ve actually got two bales of hay in her stall. They probably are a little tall so I’ll put a cinder block in there with her tomorrow to help with that. I have seen her jumping up and down on the hay bales though


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

They really keep us guessing don’t they! Discharge/ especially loss of the mucous plug can be quite early. Ligs can come and go. Her udder( there is only one) may get tighter, teats in each half of the udder May fill, and she may look shiny in her udder. She may all the sudden not look pregnant - her sides have dropped. Amber colored fluid from the vulva, pawing, pressing her head and isolating herself speaks to labor soon. Best wishes.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

First time goat grandad said:


> Haha I’m trying to trust my goat. I just wish she would hurry up. I think she knows I worry a lot and want little babies lol. I just got home and checked on her. She is still doing good. Her udders are getting even more noticeable. Like swaying when she walks a little bit. I felt the kid(s) kick a little so I’m pretty sure they are still okay inside of her. Still feel some semi hard but still squishy ligs on her. Her vulva is a little mucusy. Really just enough to tell it’s wet. I know that’s a bad way to word it. She is doing a lot of licking and scratching on her sides. I have a feeling she is gonna be a good momma. I can’t wait till I can post pictures of the kids on here.


🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 😆 😆 😆


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I feel like she’s a trickster. Lol. Her udder is definitely filling. She’s keeping a lot of people guessing. Every time I check this thread, I expect baby pics.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> I feel like she’s a trickster. Lol. Her udder is definitely filling. She’s keeping a lot of people guessing. Every time I check this thread, I expect baby pics.


Me too! It’s driving me nuts 🤣


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Trust me I’m going crazy waiting on them too lol. She is still doing good this morning. She was a little vocal. Like was hollering when I walked away from her. She’s been kicking her sides a lot and there was some more white mucus this morning. I’m off work today so I might sit with her for a few hours just watching.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Licking her sides. Not kicking them haha


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Hopefully it works out with you having the day off! Maybe take her for her walk about this morning and then give her a little bit of time to herself to think on things - really too bad you can’t hide a camera so you can watch without her knowing! 😅


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> The hour you stop checking on her is when she’ll go… do you have a block for her to stand her front feet on? That can help the kids position.. sorry if that been mentioned previously. Lol


Yes! I had an experienced mama that did that alot. They must not have been where she wanted, we have cinder blocks (mostly for the kids to play on) it actually made me a bit concerned, I would even go out late at night and she would be standing front feet on the cinder blocks. But she had a great delivery (this was last year) so I guess she knew what she was doing.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

tiffin said:


> Yes! I had an experienced mama that did that alot. They must not have been where she wanted, we have cinder blocks (mostly for the kids to play on) it actually made me a bit concerned, I would even go out late at night and she would be standing front feet on the cinder blocks. But she had a great delivery (this was last year) so I guess she knew what she was doing.


LOL, I just noticed my picture, she's the goat that was standing on the cement blocks!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Tiffin, your goat is beautiful. I’ve sat out there with her all day and it’s made the baby fever even worse. Every time she moved I thought something was happening lol. She is super affectionate now. When I quit petting her she will start biting me shirt sleeve and putting it to her to make me pet her again. If I don’t start petting then she will even kinda hear it me to make me pet her. I did notice when she lays down for a little while, she prolapses a little bit, but it goes right back in as soon as she stands up so hopefully nothing to worry about there. I was wondering if anybody else had a goat this has happened to and if it’s really something to be concerned about or not?


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

I don't know much about prolapses, like that, so I'm just commenting to boost!

Those personality changes are always crazy tho!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If it’s going back in , it’s nothing to worry about at this point.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Anything new happening? I the entire TGS community is on pins and needles for this doe to kid! Best not to tell her that though


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

I have Pygmy’s. I’m just guessing from the rear view 🤭 that she’s a Pygmy or mostly Pygmy. My analogy for the difference between a Pygmy and a Nigerian is like comparing a weight lifter to a dancer. The Pygmy isn’t much good for anything but a pet here in the USA but in underdeveloped countries they’re a valuable, compact source of meat and milk. We don’t milk and the breed can’t compete with dairy goats but they produce a fair amount of milk for their size.
As far as her kidding, 2 weeks from when you first noticed the discharge. It can get on your last nerve, trying to predict the big day. We have a large stall we use for a kidding pen/hospital. If you can create a nice space where there’s good ventilation and a place to bed down for some sunbathing would be a good option. I think you will use the space many times for different reasons. I think I would start bringing her in at night or if I’m going to be away for a while. If she kids while you’re gone or asleep and doesn’t do a great job because she’s a FF, having shelter and her own space can give her kids a better chance for survival. You might be surprised by her maternal instincts.


----------



## CecilandNellie (Aug 17, 2014)

I just read most of this long progress!! Or process. We had a prolapse a couple of years ago, after the kid came. Terrible, but no mistaking what we saw. It was after a difficult labor and one giant kid (he was the size of his 3 week old half sibs).
Are you maybe just seeing the "bubble" that comes before each kid? That can seem to go in and out repeatedly. I notice a lot of nervous lying down and getting up, also repeatedly, when a doe is close. 
I am not a pro, I have 20 head. Have helped in more than a hundred deliveries, and missed a few (sneaky girls). Never experienced a doe who did not want to clean up the kids.
If you actually need to go in, I suggest no gloves and the person with the smallest hands does the work, as someone said before. I also donʻt think you need to make her lie down to ʻexploreʻ. Tie her or have someone hold her, I think you will get a better picture (or feel) if she is upright. I say this because I think does who stand to deliver have an easier time and because this is how we always did it at the dairy.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

First time goat grandad said:


> Tiffin, your goat is beautiful. I’ve sat out there with her all day and it’s made the baby fever even worse. Every time she moved I thought something was happening lol. She is super affectionate now. When I quit petting her she will start biting me shirt sleeve and putting it to her to make me pet her again.


Thank you, we are rather fond of her. Her name is Nuisance...because she is but she's a lover so we love her back. 

A watched pot never boils but I understand - it's so hard not to watch. 

As another person posted, we also never had a goat not clean their baby, but early this year, both of our FF's, would not feed their babies. One we were able to convince, the other we had to supplement because baby was getting weak (single) then we ended up holding her legs and letting baby suck. Mother goat was not happy at first! But finally understood. Both mothers loved and licked and talked to their babies, obviously loved them, just did not seem to understand they had to be fed. First time that has happened to us, usually instinct kicks in. 

Happy kidding, sorry it wasn't today, I think I read you were home today


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Treva Brodt said:


> I have Pygmy’s. I’m just guessing from the rear view 🤭 that she’s a Pygmy or mostly Pygmy.


We have a couple Pygmy's too. Mother and son. I like the analogy, weight lifter vs dancer. Funny yesterday the vet was here to give CDT's to all the goats, she took one look at Cracker (mother pygmy) and said 'so who is this little butterball'. True they're not much use but they sure are cute and make great pets!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Our pygmy has had triplets every year she kidded (4 years) so be prepared!! First one always came out tail first so if you see that, expect 3!!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

tiffin said:


> Our pygmy has had triplets every year she kidded (4 years) so be prepared!! First one always came out tail first so if you see that, expect 3!!


yep! happened with my does triplets too!!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

any updates today?


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Sorry guys for not Posting today. No update sadly. She is really making us wait which is gonna make it that much better when it finally happens


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Good then, all is well!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Good morning. It really is true that a watched pot never boils. Her ligs are still really soft and the mucus has started coming back. Still a good white/clearish color. She is still licking her sides a bunch and still is eating and drinking a lot. And her pee and poop all look normal. She seems as healthy as can be so I think everything is still moving along as it should be. Whenever I have goats close to kidding in the future I’ll be able to look back at this discussion and it will remind me that they only give birth when it’s time to and not when I want them too


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Still no real update. This is killing me lol. I’ve noticed it’s getting harder and harder to feel the babies kick. Like just a flutter here and there and an occasional kick when I’m lucky to feel it. I couldn’t feel any for a few minutes when I just got home. That’s kind of normal right when they are getting closer to birth? Everything else seems perfectly healthy to me. I’m just being paranoid I think.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

First time goat grandad said:


> Still no real update. This is killing me lol. I’ve noticed it’s getting harder and harder to feel the babies kick. Like just a flutter here and there and an occasional kick when I’m lucky to feel it. I couldn’t feel any for a few minutes when I just got home. That’s kind of normal right when they are getting closer to birth? Everything else seems perfectly healthy to me. I’m just being paranoid I think.


that’s normal for mine i’ve had and normal for others as far as i’ve heard!

i’m sure someone more experienced can speak on it


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Thank you for some reassurance! I’ve read that sometimes the closer it gets to go time the harder it can be to feel them. So hopefully they are just getting into kidding position. That’s what I’m gonna go with. My mind just likes to go to worst case scenarios lol


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

First time goat grandad said:


> Thank you for some reassurance! I’ve read that sometimes the closer it gets to go time the harder it can be to feel them. So hopefully they are just getting into kidding position. That’s what I’m gonna go with. My mind just likes to go to worst case scenarios lol


I feel you completely and totally! I had myself convinced on my first kidding that they were all gonna be stillborn just bc i couldnt feel them anymore and them boom out popped three live kids!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Well hopefully that will be exactly what happens with Mabel. I know that poor girl tired of me looking at her butt and feeling her sides all the time lol


----------



## Sophie123 (Feb 18, 2019)

she will probably have them when you are not home or sleeping at night ...the more you wait the less they want to do it  
We had one that regularly had 6 kids ( and most lived). She looked like she was about to explode and we checked on her every hour. She was much later than we thought she should be so we had to go somewhere and figured what are the odds of her having them in the few hours we are gone...sure enough we came back to 5 kids, mostly dried off and alive


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Sophie123 said:


> she will probably have them when you are not home or sleeping at night ...the more you wait the less they want to do it
> We had one that regularly had 6 kids ( and most lived). She looked like she was about to explode and we checked on her every hour. She was much later than we thought she should be so we had to go somewhere and figured what are the odds of her having them in the few hours we are gone...sure enough we came back to 5 kids, mostly dried off and alive


6 kids per kidding???? dang thats a lot


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

6 kids is crazy. She is still doing good this morning. I felt the kids kicking pretty good this morning so that calmed my fears of them being stillborn so the wait continues for us.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

First time goat grandad said:


> 6 kids is crazy. She is still doing good this morning. I felt the kids kicking pretty good this morning so that calmed my fears of them being stillborn so the wait continues for us.


here’s to hoping she stops playing around with all our emotions and releases those hostages


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awww, stillborns aren't a huge thing from what I see. There are many times I don't feel the babies, it doesn't mean much. I actually don't feel for them much anymore but we've been having babies here for a while, though I did try a couple of days ago just because lol. It is fun feeling those little kicks. 

Not having solid dates is hard. Hopefully next time you can have a set due date and compare all your observations from this kidding to the next! You'll get the hang of how her pregnancy goes so it will be easier every time. Until the random time they decide to do something different. LOL.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

OMG! The wait is killing us Mabel! Release the hostage’s already! Lol. 
I have a doe that groans and grunts and makes terrible noises when she lays down during her last three weeks. She sounds like she is in labor and confused me like crazy the first kidding I had with her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😉


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I think Mable has caught wind of all the people waiting on her so she’s really milking it…


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I think you’re right. She is still holding them hostage. She is still eating and drinking and going to the bathroom regularly. Mucus is slowly starting to increase again. There’s a chance of rain today so maybe that will motivate her lol


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I was wondering if a weather change might spur her on. Seems like it does ours.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We have a full moon coming early this week too!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Still no babies. She is licking her sides even more now than she has been. Everything still seems fine with her though.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Man! I can only cross my fingers for so long!😄


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Haha same man. So real early this morning it looked like the discharge was a amberish/ clear color. Just enough to notice it was a little bit different. Of course it was still dark so I couldn’t be 100%. But then an hour or so later I went back and it was white/ clear white again. So I think I’m losing my mind.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Well, it sounds like you're at #6, just a little longer
<iframe width="676" height="380" src="



" title="Does Secret Code Of Honor - The GoatMentor" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

tiffin said:


> Well, it sounds like you're at #6, just a little longer
> <iframe width="676" height="380" src="
> 
> 
> ...


That's HYSTERICAL!!! 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

tiffin said:


> Well, it sounds like you're at #6, just a little longer
> <iframe width="676" height="380" src="
> 
> 
> ...


I love this video so much lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😉


----------



## Isaiah 11 goats (2 mo ago)

The doe code of honor is why I no longer do February kids…. February 12 was a beautiful day! 40,sunny. February 13 was -18 at 6pm when the twins were born. Their ears got frostbite. Thankfully no hypothermia.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow that's a crazy temp drop. Mine ALWAYS choose the one random cold (or rainy, or both) day out of the month to kid. We could have a week straight of nice temps and clear days, nope, they wait for the nasty day.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Penguingirl said:


> That's HYSTERICAL!!! 🤣 🤣 🤣


I picked it up right here on TGS!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Hahaha. After I thought I saw a little amber color this morning I thought for sure today would be the day. But still no babies. I have figured out the best way to feel them kick though. If I hold my right hand on the bottom right side of her stomache and gently put pressure on the top side after a few seconds I’ll feel the kid(s) move some. So I’m still not worried about anything being wrong at the moment. But we should have kids within 3-13 days now.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

First time goat grandad said:


> . But we should have kids within 3-13 days now.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

It will be 13 days from now at 11.59 pm. She's milking it for all it's worth!!!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Lol, I’m committed to only checking this thread once a day so I’m not contributing to the watched pot energy she has happening 😂🤣😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂👍


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

She is really holding out on us. The babies were kicking like crazy last night and this morning. I did notice the mucus was kind of a snot color this morning. Still mostly white but less clear and more like snot if that makes sense. Everything else seems normal and fine. Has anybody else had a snot color discharge with their pregnant goats before?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I think it’s probably changing from more of a vaginal discharge to the internal discharge of that makes sense. Getting closer… watch for some color in it. 😊


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Okay hopefully that’s what it is! I’m expecting to see babies every time I go check on her now. Of course it’s supposed to get pretty cold this weekend compared to the 80 degrees it’s been for two weeks so I know she is holding them in until it’s 25 degrees in the middle of the night lol


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Man, she’s really making us wait and wonder. I can’t believe you can still feel the babies. Gah. Is she ever going to release those hostages?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh yeah .. she’s waiting on the coldest weather possible - just to drive you - and everyone else on here nuts.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

If you don't mind me asking, what state are you in First Time Goat Grandad?


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I’m in Alabama. North central to be exact.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

So my wife is at home today and I’m at work. She just called and said that maybel is acting different. And thinks she might be pushing a little bit. And that her mucus was a reddish color but not like blood. So hopefully it’s about to happen! I’m gonna go home soon to check and let y’all know.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Prayers for a safe delivery and healthy babies!! 

I love babies but it's always stressful to me when we have one in delivery.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

It is so stressful lol. She is now pawing at the ground. And she hasn’t been so we have to be close now.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awwww yay, maybe baby time!!!!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

First time goat grandad said:


> It is so stressful lol. She is now pawing at the ground. And she hasn’t been so we have to be close now.


Yep, may be a few hours, I think I recall it's her first? Yay!! Almost certainly baby day. Hope it goes quick for her.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Best wishes for a healthy delivery


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I had to run home and check. I think it might be pre labor. I was only home for about 20 minutes. But I did notice twice she just stopped and stared into space and then started looking at her sides right after. She was rubbing her butt against the wall too. White mucus now but can see where there was some amber colored. Def doesn’t look like blood. So I think she is getting ready. I can tell a difference on her


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Finally!!! 🥳


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Woohoo 🎉
She better deliver or someone is going to have to join me for cocktails. The stress.😁🤪


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I can’t believe it’s finally happening. Hoping for a smooth, easy delivery for mama and healthy, hardy babies. 

Are your nerves shot yet? Hopefully her early labor doesn’t go on too long.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I know that’s right! We are still waiting right now. She is definetly different still. She’s being bipolar. One minute wanting neck rubs and treats and the next wanting to be left alone. The little prolapse is still happening every now and then when she lays down. But goes back in as soon as she stands up. She’s just messing with us on purpose now


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

First time goat grandad said:


> I know that’s right! We are still waiting right now. She is definetly different still. She’s being bipolar. One minute wanting neck rubs and treats and the next wanting to be left alone. The little prolapse is still happening every now and then when she lays down. But goes back in as soon as she stands up. She’s just messing with us on purpose now


You need to teach that girl some manners. Making us all wait for her. 😉


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Can't wait to see pics of the new little one(s)!!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

So exciting!! Any news??


----------



## Sailormoonismygoat (Nov 29, 2021)

😫


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Sailormoonismygoat said:


> 😫


Really? Here we all are ...... WAITING!!😩


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I hope all is going well. If not, remember, there are very experienced people here who can walk you through!


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

Huzzah!!!! Kidding time! I hope you get to be there when it happens.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

How’s it going?


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Sorry to leave everybody hanging. Wednesday nights are real busy with church but she still hasn’t popped them out. There’s a lot of mucus this morning. And she is still having some spaced out moments. I haven’t seen her pushing any but my wife thinks she was breathing a little hard briefly yesterday but it could have been wishful thinking. She is eating a bunch of pooping and peeing normal. I know she has had a lot of mucus last night because her tail was really dirty from being wet. If I ever get another pregnant goat then I’m gonna be sure of the bred date. Unless a neighbor has a goat that got out and bred her through the fence and left without a trace then we are 0-10 days away now. Today is 145 days since we got her. When we picked her up she was in a pen with a billy so it is feasible that she got pregnant just moments before we got her. Which would be my luck lol.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

First time goat grandad said:


> Sorry to leave everybody hanging. Wednesday nights are real busy with church but she still hasn’t popped them out. There’s a lot of mucus this morning. And she is still having some spaced out moments. I haven’t seen her pushing any but my wife thinks she was breathing a little hard briefly yesterday but it could have been wishful thinking. She is eating a bunch of pooping and peeing normal. I know she has had a lot of mucus last night because her tail was really dirty from being wet. If I ever get another pregnant goat then I’m gonna be sure of the bred date. Unless a neighbor has a goat that got out and bred her through the fence and left without a trace then we are 0-10 days away now. Today is 145 days since we got her. When we picked her up she was in a pen with a billy so it is feasible that she got pregnant just moments before we got her. Which would be my luck lol.


Like I said yesterday you need to teach her some manners.! Keep you all stressed out
Hang in there! You had us worried. Glad everything is good.
😊 🙏 🙏💚


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

dear goodness!! i thought for sure she was gonna have popped by now!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm glad you wrote, I was worried and I think others were as well. Not all deliveries have good outcomes and I feared the worst. Do you have anyone at church who has delivered babies? goats, sheep, maybe even cows? Things can go bad quickly and having that mucus for so long just makes me wonder if someone in there is not presenting properly. Also every day in utero the baby(ies) grow bigger. 

When ours start pawing the ground, they usually have within a few hours. 

I am so blessed to have a neighbor who has delivered tons of sheep in her earlier days and she has assisted on so many deliveries!! The first delivery I was at work and my husband called totally freaking out!! One of them was stuck, it was our first delivery and I'm sure mom and babies would not have made it without her. 

Now that I've probably stressed you even more I have to say I may be worried for no good reason! I just wish for you guys and for her a safe delivery!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I’m so grateful for all the expertise in the group. As helpful as y’all are, I feel like if anybody lived close to me y’all would come help. That means a lot. I don’t know if she actually pawed the ground or not yesterday. My wife said she was but then she laid down so she might have been just laying down. I’m not too stressed about things going wrong but I know they can. I’ve read almost every scenario about things going wrong and have a general sense of what to do for most of them. She hasn’t given me anything to really worry about yet. Guns look good, eyelids look good. Eating good, getting plenty of exercise. Good poop and pee. No trouble getting around other than a good grunt when she hops on her bale of hay. It sounds weird but it really feels like she is gonna have then really soon. Can’t really describe why but just a feeling around her. She has gotten so spoiled though these past couple weeks lol


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I know you care so much for her - and I know you are watching her closely and it sounds like she's coming along nicely and you have a good feel about the situation.

And yes, I'm positive if someone were close, they'd be more than happy to be on call! Or even, just to sit there and assure you that things are going along just fine! My neighbor has also done that for me, it was reassuring to have her there.

Happy kidding!!


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

First time goat grandad said:


> I’m so grateful for all the expertise in the group. As helpful as y’all are, I feel like if anybody lived close to me y’all would come help. That means a lot. I don’t know if she actually pawed the ground or not yesterday. My wife said she was but then she laid down so she might have been just laying down. I’m not too stressed about things going wrong but I know they can. I’ve read almost every scenario about things going wrong and have a general sense of what to do for most of them. She hasn’t given me anything to really worry about yet. Guns look good, eyelids look good. Eating good, getting plenty of exercise. Good poop and pee. No trouble getting around other than a good grunt when she hops on her bale of hay. It sounds weird but it really feels like she is gonna have then really soon. Can’t really describe why but just a feeling around her. She has gotten so spoiled though these past couple weeks lol


Where are you?


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Oxford Alabama. I don’t think I need any help right now. I just feel like all you folks are so good that if I needed some somebody would be willing.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

That's because we are family here.. 💚 😊


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

So still no babies tonight. Everything still seems perfectly fine. Her udder is definetly a lot bigger than it was a couple weeks ago. She actually seems wider and more round to me. Which is weird because everything I read says they will look less pregnant the days Before so she has me all confused now lol


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Her belly seems closer to the ground but it’s still round up top is what I’m trying to say I guess


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Closer to the ground is good


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Okay good. I’ve learned sitting and watching is one of the worst things to do lol. I did see her paw the ground a little bit in the past 30 minutes and then go eat some and then head butt me until I pet her then repeat so she seems a little restless. Still nothing that screams labor is coming. For a few days the ligs got real tight again and I’ve noticed then real squishy today but I can still feel them so I give up on that method.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

First time goat grandad said:


> Okay good. I’ve learned sitting and watching is one of the worst things to do lol. I did see her paw the ground a little bit in the past 30 minutes and then go eat some and then head butt me until I pet her then repeat so she seems a little restless. Still nothing that screams labor is coming. For a few days the ligs got real tight again and I’ve noticed then real squishy today but I can still feel them so I give up on that method.


All I know is I'm still praying for all of you. But seriously teach that girl some manners. 😊 💚 🙏 🙏


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

We have soft, loamy dirt here and I often see the goats, pregnant or not, pawing at the ground to make a soft spot to lay. But when they are in labor and really pawing at the ground- you’ll know. They do it with intent instead of just mindlessly pawing.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

My first time kidding my gal had false labor… it drove me crazy


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yes, the pawing is intense as well as frequent. They will paw, stare, paw, stare, paw, lay down, get up a couple of minutes later, and repeat. 

Keep checking ligaments, esp during kidding. Once you feel what it feels like when they are truly gone, you won't mistake it in the future. It will be easier the next time you do this.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Ugh I can’t wait for her to kid! 🤣


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I know the updates with no update are getting old. It’s raining pretty good this morning so I just figured she would give birth last night. She was having a screaming match with another of the goats this morning so I thought she was in labor when I walked up but she hopped right up and was fine. The prolapse was a little bigger and took a little longer to go back in. About a minute and a half to where it usually goes right back in. I’ve got some sugar on stand bye just in case that becomes an isssue. And I offered some tuna but she didn’t want them. I took her for a good walk to so maybe that will get things moving.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm just fine with an update with no update and I bet the others are too! 
Good idea having sugar on hand if needed. 
When they're coming out and have a bit of 'skin' I guess, I've been known to just push the skin back around the head of the baby, I figure it won't hurt and may make delivery go quicker.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I’ve been kidding for about 15 years - and still crazy even with dates….. because we love them so… can’t wait to see the kiddos. You are prepared and she is loved. That’s all you need! Sending lots of hugs from Ohio.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I don’t think any of us mind the update of nothing new is happening. We just worry when there’s no update because we all somehow fall in love with the thousands of goats we’ve never met but see on here.  It’s one big virtual herd with lots of shepherds.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> I don’t think any of us mind the update of nothing new is happening. We just worry when there’s no update because we all somehow fall in love with the thousands of goats we’ve never met but see on here.  It’s one big virtual herd with lots of shepherds.


Yes when you post on here hundred of strangers are suddenly overly invested in your goats so beware 😂🤣😂


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

So still no babies. I noticed the prolapse yesterday was a little bigger and stayed out a little longer but went back in fine. So I took her pellet food out for the rest of the day because she felt really full and left her with just hay till last night. Last night prolapse wasn’t an issue. Her belly didn’t feel as full or tight. This morning I gave her food back to her and wishing an hour of her eating the prolapse is back. It only comes out when she sits but is taking longer than I like for it to go back in. I did put a little sugar on it earlier but that didn’t do anything. So I just made her walk around until it went away. I’ve seen her poop to so I know she isn’t constipated or anything.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

It takes 4-5 minutes of her standing up for it to go back in


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

There was a person recently on this thread who’s doe developed a milk prolapse right before delivery and it resolved when the doe kidded. There is just a lot of pressure back there right now from the baby/babies


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> There was a person recently on this thread who’s doe developed a milk prolapse right before delivery and it resolved when the doe kidded. There is just a lot of pressure back there right now from the baby/babies


Mild not milk


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

🙏


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Still no babes. I was gone all evening at a wedding 2 hours away with a cold front coming in so I figured it would happen while gone. I think I’m just being a bad goat owner and over feeding her on accident because when she really eats a bunch then the prolapse is really out there when she sits down and takes a while to go away but when she’s not full to the brim then it’s bo big deal so I know I just need to keep an eye on her and not let her eat too much and make sure she gets her exercise. I’m gonna post another butt pic right below this. I didn’t leave the food bowl in her pen while I was gone so there was barely even a prolapse at all when she was laying down and it immediately went away when she stood up. I got to wash her tail where water, dirt and mucus all dried up there.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)




----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

First time goat grandad said:


> View attachment 241004


Do you have baby wipes? You can microwave them so they are warm. I used baby shampoo and wipes. If you can hold the wipes while they are warm and soften all that she will clean up quick.!!!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

That’s for that idea. I been wondering how to clean it. I’ll do that first thing tomorrow morning. She probably will be happy with me for doing it.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

First time goat grandad said:


> That’s for that idea. I been wondering how to clean it. I’ll do that first thing tomorrow morning. She probably will be happy with me for doing it.


Goats don't like wet anything.
If it's warm she won't mind as much.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

You pregnant females they are never happy.😉


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

What is it with these girls? I've been watching 3 that are very close, full moon, cold front and still no one's giving birth. I think it's a conspiracy!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

First time goat grandad said:


> That’s for that idea. I been wondering how to clean it. I’ll do that first thing tomorrow morning. She probably will be happy with me for doing it.


Tried and true, smear a light coating of Vaseline onto the hair around her backside. Under the tail and whatever the proper name is for goat hips. I would avoid putting any on the private parts cause sometimes bedding will adhere, and it has to be picked off piece by piece. My vet gave me that tip to help with cleanup for a case of coccidia scours.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Well I’m glad to know I’m not the only one going crazy waiting. The prolapse issue was way better this morning. I do feel her ligs still but I can move them around so they are getting soft. I felt a baby kick and even felt one on the left side last night so I am pretty sure she is having multiples. If she ever has them lol


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I hope she does have multiples. They will be smaller and since it's her first kidding, that's best.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things go well. 🤗


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Still have a happy, healthy, and very pregnant goat. This morning I could actually see one kicking while she was laying down. It looked like it was literally trying to head butt its way out, it was kicking so hard. I can tell she is starting to get a little uncomfortable though. She huffs and puffs sitting down but is fine standing up lol


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

I have made myself check this tread only once a day . Just to see if I guess when she will kid! Lol!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Can move the ligs around like play dough tonight. She still has a good appetite and I’m just not letting her overeat and haven’t noticed the prolapse really anymore. It just barely pokes out when she is laying down now. I’m thinking she must have got bred the day we got her and she is trying to go 155-160 days lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I’m pretty sure your doe wrote the doe code 🤣 I know we wouldn’t mind some updated pics _hint_ _hint_


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)




----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Here’s a couple picks from her walking around yesterday. And one of her backside early this morning.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

How can she look that close and still hold them back?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Her udder is looking really tight! Is it shiny? 

To me her sides don't look dropped at all. Right before she kids she will look super sunken in and bony. Her hip bones will be sticking up a lot more than normal. 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Her udder definitely looks full. She is trying to trick us all.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Bad goat! Bad goat!! I wanna drive to Alabama and give her a stern talking to!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

The udder feels full too. Her sides don’t look low to me either but I noticed the kids seem to be a lot lower than they were. Of course I could be imagining that lol. I used to could feel them kicking up high when she was standing now I only feel them low lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Oh wow she looks so close! 😩😆


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, she does look super close. 😊


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I’ve noticed her ligs getting softer all day and they were all but gone a couple hours ago and now I can’t feel one at all and can feel the other a lot better than earlier. She is being a turd


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I got kind of a random goat question. I read that goats like their water pretty warm when it’s cold out. I want to give Mabel and the other goats some warm water but how warm is too warm? It’s pretty chilly so I know the water will cool off fast but I don’t want to put it in the pen and she slurp it down and it be too hot for her.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

When a person does bottles for baby boats, it's supposed to be around 101. I think she'd do 102 just fine and maybe more. We like coffee warmer than our body temp. We'll see what others have to say.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

That’s a very good point. You’d think if it was too hot she wouldn’t drink it, but who knows. I know it was a random question but I figured the people in here know more about goats than google does lol


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

First time goat grandad said:


> I’ve noticed her ligs getting softer all day and they were all but gone a couple hours ago and now I can’t feel one at all and can feel the other a lot better than earlier. She is being a turd


🤣


First time goat grandad said:


> I got kind of a random goat question. I read that goats like their water pretty warm when it’s cold out. I want to give Mabel and the other goats some warm water but how warm is too warm? It’s pretty chilly so I know the water will cool off fast but I don’t want to put it in the pen and she slurp it down and it be too hot for her.


I give mine warm water. Just so the water is a little warm to your touch. If you want a number I m sorry I don't have one. When they start to drink they touch it first with their lips. They would stop if it was to hot. Mine went crazy for it the first few times and now there is no rush to get to it.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Well her ligament shenanigans are not appreciated. 

I never measure the temp of the water. It’s pretty warm though. If it is too hot, they let it cool for a while.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I do 100 degrees but I usually just do smaller amounts like in a tea cup, because they can fit their snouts in it and that’s about how much they like to drink in a setting.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

On the water topic. Is warm water really necessary? I mean goats have lived on cold water for decades++++.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

No it’s not necessary I don’t think, but neither are treats for them either lol. I (we) just like our fur babies to be as happy as possible.


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> On the water topic. Is warm water really necessary? I mean for century's goats have lived on cold water?


Not necessary but they enjoy it.!!!😄


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> On the water topic. Is warm water really necessary? I mean goats have lived on cold water for decades++++.


Do you like something warm on a cold morning? 😄


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> On the water topic. Is warm water really necessary? I mean goats have lived on cold water for decades++++.


🤷‍♀️… we have soft modern goats 🤣😂🤣


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> On the water topic. Is warm water really necessary? I mean goats have lived on cold water for decades++++.


My vet does say that keeping the water over 45 degrees in the winter, they drink more


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

First time goat grandad said:


> You’d think if it was too hot she wouldn’t drink it, but who knows.


I had this to happen once, and I knew immediately from the reaction, the water was too warm. Gosh, I felt awful the little guy sort of slightly scalded his mouth. From then on, I give the water a baby bottle test by dripping some on my wrist first.

I know for a fact, setting out warm water during the cold weather encourages the wethers to drink more water than they normally would if the water was cold from the tap. Depending on the temperatures, the water will be freshened up to 4 times a day from it forming a thin layer of ice on the top. 

The pump sets over 500' deep in a well primarily drilled through a vein of granite, and another 450' of water pipe until it reaches the pressure tank. The cold water is extremely frigid, close to freezing at times during the winter and nice and cool during the summer.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Thanks for all the warm water info. I gave her some last night and she drank most of it right away so I gave her some more. I think maybe, just possibly, it’s getting close now. I can touch my fingers around her tailhead/spine all the way up for a couple inches up her back. And there is a reddish color mixed in with the white discharge this morning. Of course there’s been so many times these past few weeks that I thought it was happening that I’m refusing to get my hopes up.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey when all else fails I always go by the tail head. If you can touch your fingers when squeezing around it then I’d say she is really close.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Sounds like she's loosening up for preparation.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I hope that’s the case. She is being so needy today according to my wife. She is pulling on her jacket and making my wife pet her lol. And was even trying to eat her hair 😂


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

What time frame(s) is the little hostage keeper in as of today? Feels like twice as many than it really is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍

With the water, we always want to encourage them to drink even in the winter. 
So if they aren’t drinking enough, we modify and warm the water so it is inviting.
Drinking enough water helps keep them hydrated and for preggo does helps them produce milk and other things.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

So today is day 151 of us having her. Of course I read where they can actually take a day or two after the act of breeding until they settle or actually get pregnant. And I know some goats can go to day 160 or so. I’m still not worried. I believe nature will do what it is gonna do no matter what the textbooks say. She still seems happy other than being needy. I made myself check her to make sure nothing was stuck and it felt fine. I even felt the kids kick a good bit earlier so I think everything is still going normal. I really couldn’t feel the ligs tonight. Just barely barley on one side so it could be tonight or it could be next week lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Better bring your phone out in the morning so you can take some cute pics of little babies for all of us waiting on the hook 😆💕🍀


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

This goat is so stubborn. I thought for sure I would see little babies this morning. There’s a lot of mucus again this morning and I felt a small kick, and I I can still barely feel like the top half of one on the ligs and that’s it. But I let her out for a little bit and she was literally running around so maybe that will get things moving in the right direction. I think she is trying to break whatever the record is for longest goat gestation lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

If it's been 151 days since you brought her home, it should be like any minute lol. I suppose she could have been bred the day you got her though 
.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I feel like Mable is really enjoying keeping us all waiting. I’m glad she’s having so much fun😂😂. Remember to never keep her waiting for grain again and maybe next time she will go on time!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Makes me wonder, she's a pygmy right? If so, she should be 145 days gestation. Hmmm...
I have waited and waited on does before but she really takes the cake!!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Still no babies but she feels like really hollow at her tail head. More than she ever has now. She is looking huge too lol. I saw her sides moving like crazy earlier. It looked like that kid was really ready to get out.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Yay! Hopefully she kids today!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

She's soaking in all the extra attention for as long as she can manage 😂


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well? How is Mabel?! She is making us all anxious!!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

So Mabel is still pregnant at the moment. I think she is gonna have them tonight. But it turns out Mabel’s wasn’t the only one pregnant. We got her and her sister, Ginny, actually on the same day. I don’t think it’s actually her sister but is now lol. Got them from same guy same place. Well I got home from work and check on everybody and Ginny was laying on her side and wasn’t getting up so I started freaking out thinking she was sick or something and sure enough she had all kinds of goo coming out from her lady parts and within like 10 minutes, one hoof was coming out and a nose, so even though I was caught off guard I knew kinda what to do and was able to reposition the baby and it came out without any other issues. So a very unexpected kid to say the least. It’s a little buckling. But Mabel will hopefully follow tonight too. I’ll post pics as soon as I can get some good ones.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow! Congrats!!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

YAYYYYY!!! Congratulations! (Even if it wasnt the Mabel lol) pictures??


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Pictures will be coming soon. I’m inside thawing out at the moment. It’s crazy because I never for once even thought that Ginny could be pregnant. Her udder wasn’t even big or anything. And another crazy part is while she was in labor I got the wild idea to feel her ligs just to compare them to Mabel’s and even while she was pushing they were still there and pretty hard. So goats really don’t play by the rules at all lol


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Well GREAT !!! Now you'll know exactly what to do for Mabel.
Congratulations 🎉🎉
Way to go!!!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Wow! Congratulations! 

C'mon Mabel, that's how it's done!!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

OH and great job repositioning the kid!!


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Goats never play by the rules. Doe Code.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Both my goats were due a week apart and went on the same night… buckle up!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Awe, congratulations on the baby! Mabel’s been hogging all the attention and Ginny was sneaky about things 😂


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh my gosh! Not what I expected to find on here lol. Congratulations! Can’t wait to see pictures!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Omg! What a great surprise! It’s adorable! 
Come on Mabel, your turn. Now Ginny can be her doula


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Omg! What a great surprise! It’s adorable!
> Come on Mabel, your turn. Now Ginny can be her doula


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Penguingirl said:


>


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

So this is something I haven’t really thought about but what’s normal behavior for my mom and babie after. She licked the baby dry and we helped with towels of course. I seen him get some milk from his mom. We have to kind of show him how. But now they are just kind of doing their own thing. She will lick him here and there and he just kinda stands there and walks a little bit. I just don’t know what to expect. I guess I kind of thought they would be cuddling each other


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

First time goat grandad said:


> So this is something I haven’t really thought about but what’s normal behavior for my mom and babie after. She licked the baby dry and we helped with towels of course. I seen him get some milk from his mom. We have to kind of show him how. But now they are just kind of doing their own thing. She will lick him here and there and he just kinda stands there and walks a little bit. I just don’t know what to expect. I guess I kind of thought they would be cuddling each other


that’s about how it goes for mine. my ff freaked out and stood for the majority of the night and kinda just hovered for a few hours, so as long as she’s generally caring for him and letting him nurse, you’re good!

also congrats!!!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Thank you! Mabel’s water sack thing is showing right now so here we go again.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

First time goat grandad said:


> Thank you! Mabel’s water sack thing is showing right now so here we go again.


so exciting!!!!! hopefully it all goes well!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I would make sure he gets a few good drinks of colostrum tonight. If he was on one side, then put him on the other for a couple of drinks the next time. She will keep sniffing and licking at his bum to make sure to imprint him and to encourage him to eat. But you want to make sure he knows both sides are his especially since he’s a single. They’ll have things figured out in no time! 😊


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

It is so exciting. Ginny is just kinda standing here chewing cud with her baby standing kinda under her right beside Mabel. And Mabel is kicking Ginny’s baby. She probably thinks it’s hers already lol


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

First time goat grandad said:


> Thank you! Mabel’s water sack thing is showing right now so here we go again.


You know exactly what to do.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Yes I do. I got good experience three hours ago. I did not expect this much to be going on tonight lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I would separate the two girls. You want Ginny and her baby to bond with each other and not confuse Mabel. Can you put up a pallet or something to section off the stall if you don’t have another place to move one of them?
I usually try to give my mamas a day or two with just their babies on their own…


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

That’s kind of what I was thinking but was not prepared to have two kiddings tonight. I sadly don’t really have any where else open to put them. I’m gonna have to get that arranged tomorrow. Ginny’s baby is getting stronger by the second He just nursed a little and almost knocked her over he was going at it so hard.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

He’s figuring things out! Just as long as he’s sticking to his mom and not trying to nurse the wrong doe… he could get hurt if Mabel gets upset at him. She will want to keep her milk supply for her babies… altho, I guess some peoples does will nurse other kids- mine do not. Lol
I’ve had to block off my stalls with plywood and then have a goat with her kids in the center of my barn. Since no other spot available… I just really try to keep the babies with their mom only to help stop confusion.
I had one mama have triplets outside one year and another doe came to see what was going on and she sniffed at one of the babies. Mama ended up rejecting him and I think cus the other doe messed with him some. Ever since then I’ve tried to prevent that from happening again.
I think that’s also why they tend to separate and want to go off on their own to kid. 
good luck! 😊


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

First time goat grandad said:


> How cute!!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> I would make sure he gets a few good drinks of colostrum tonight. If he was on one side, then put him on the other for a couple of drinks the next time. She will keep sniffing and licking at his bum to make sure to imprint him and to encourage him to eat. But you want to make sure he knows both sides are his especially since he’s a single. They’ll have things figured out in no time! 😊


Boy isn't that the truth, keep him sucking both sides! Ask me how I know....


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow! Congratulations!! Just make sure baby is warm enough. If not warm he will stop eating. Jyst put your finger in his mouth. If it is cool or cold he needs warmed up. Hopefully Mabel will be too distracted to worry about him, but if you can noodle something out, separation would be best. Does can get very protective of their own babies.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

The little guy has figured out nursing a little better now. He goes to his momma and she raises her leg a little to make it easier because he is kinda tall. I’m definetly gonna try to separate them in the morning but they seem to be doing okay right now. I’ve got the little pen there in set up decent enough. It’s dry and out of the wind and set up to keep warm in the corners and I’m afraid if I moved them anywhere else tonight then it might not be as warm. I’m about to post of pic of Mabel and heads up it’s a little graphic but it’s mainly just for education or documentation purposes.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)




----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

How long has she been like that?


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

It was like it for 20 minutes or so that I noticed. Of course I came in for like 30 minutes right before then it broke or whatever the right word for it is. Then it was a whole bunch of goop. Basically the same thing that happened with Ginny that I could tell. I had to come inside to thaw out again. It’s only right around freezing which I know isn’t crazy bad but im a wind lol. After helping Ginny it really relaxed me about Mabel. Ginny’s body almost seem ready if that makes sense but Mabel’s body has been looking ready for weeks. I’m still planning on going back out to make sure the baby or babies get dried off quick enough.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

I think you'd better go in and check the baby is coming out correctly. I always worry when the bubble comes with no baby. And then it broke? I would definitely run my hand alongside where the bubble would be and make sure I feel a head and two feet. I hope someone else is watching this too.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

She should not push for more than 30 minutes.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Mabel did really good. The first baby that came out was a little doeling but the second one was a huge buckling. Like twice the size but I never even felt it move or breathe. I tried swinging it and everything. It just sadly a stillborn. Both moms are doing good though. Both passed the afterbirth and ate it. Both babies are eating and walking around.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Congrats on the doeling! Good job Mabel! So sorry about the buckling, unfortunately it's the way it goes with animals sometimes, nothing you could have done. 🤗 

At least the doeling will have a playmate with Ginnys buckling!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Thank you!!! I should be able to get a bunch of cute pictures of the babies when the sun comes up!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)




----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congrats on the births to both of the does, and you and yours. Let us know if the wife becomes smitten with the little ones. Quite a nice contrast in coloration on those newborns. You have cookies and cream, salt and pepper, sugar and spice, ying and yang......


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Looks like Mable! what a wild night. I’m sorry about the kid you lost but it’s good to hear the moms and remaining babies are well.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Congratulations!! That's fantastic!


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

We got both sides of the spectrum. We had Mabel who looked like it was gonna happen any second for about 4 weeks and drove me crazy and then Ginny who didn’t even show and then just went into labor out of nowhere so if I end up with another pregnant goat in the future I won’t know what to expect hahaha


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Congratulations again! So glad to hear it’s finally happened and both mamas have a baby to love on! 🍀❤🍀
Stillborns are very sad, but they do happen at times. I’m sorry.
The little mini-Me’s will make it very easy to make sure babies are with the correct mothers 😂


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

You did a fantastic job. My hat is off too you. You are now an experienced goat herder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Congratulations on Mabel’s little mini me! So sorry about the buckling.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Excellent! Congratulations First time goat granddad - and 2nd time goat granddad all in one day!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! What a cutie. Congratulations! I’m sorry about the buckling.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I know it!! They both look exactly like their mothers. It’s amazing how fast they gain their strength and personality’s. They both are already curious and kinda playing with each other.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Congratulations one the little ones!!! They are cuties 🥰


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Congratulations 🎉🎉
You have to healthy babies.
So sorry for still birth..That one is with the Lord in his herd. Enjoy the little ones. Remember about babies and coccidiosis so you can be prepared with everything.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Yay finally!!!! Congrats on the kids! Sorry about the buckling tho.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

First time goat grandad said:


> They both are already curious and kinda playing with each other.


You will have many hours of laughter at their antics. Babies are so fun to watch.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats 😊


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congratulations!!! So happy for you! Keep those pics coming … we love cute baby pics!


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

Congrats!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! Those girls sure kept you waiting till the very last minute


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

We need new baby pics.!!!💓


----------



## Goatowne (Sep 14, 2021)

We finally got to see the little ones!!!!! I am sorry about the buckling. Hope to see more pictures.


----------



## Sophie123 (Feb 18, 2019)

Congrats ! Glad you dont have to wait anymore. Sorry about the stillborn one.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats! Make sure to dip the umbilical cords and make sure kids get a dose of selenium. Also, make sure to weigh them and make sure they gain well


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

Can you post update pics?


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)




----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They look like they are doing very well 😊
Everyone getting along and being good mamas?


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Everybody seems to be doing really good. A couple of their poops have been a little softer than I would like but not too bad. And I have some electrolytes ready in case they get scours


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

But they have been jumping around this evening so they seem to be healthy as can be


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Everyone looks great!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

What?!? I checked this thread religiously for weeks. I skip a few days and now, surprise, Ginny has a kid, and Mable has one too! I’m really sorry about the buckling she lost. Congratulations on those beautiful babies! Get in all those wonderful baby snuggles while you can.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Such sweet babies!!


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

They are adorable. One dark one light. Quite a pair.
Congratulations 🎉 again.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Penguingirl said:


> One dark one light.


Ebony and Ivory ...live together in perfect harmony


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

I’m about to post of pic I was able to grab of Ginny during the kidding where you can see one leg and the face coming out.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍🤗


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

So all the babies and their mamas are doing great. Y’all won’t believe this but we have another goat we got about three months ago and her name is Ella. She has been a really fat goat the few months we had her. She had kissed before last year according to the guy we got her from. So she had somewhat of an udder then and I never noticed it get bigger but anyways last night while I was checking on the babies I head a baby crying from the big goat pen and was confused. So I ran in and Ella had a little buckling on the ground. So it’s been a crazy few days to say the least.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

My goodness you sure do seem to get a lot of surprises!


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

So if you came and looked at goats would they be pregnant?
😂 🤣
💚


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Apparently so hahahahah. I think I’m prayed too hard for Maybels babies. So the good lord said here’s a bunch of babies lol


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)




----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Look at these girls just having babies out of the blue without weeks of worrying over them 😉


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Oh boy! You have been abundantly blessed! 

I'm glad you got to be there for at least a couple births, but for us, we just love it when we go out and there's a new baby (or babies). Not so stressful that way!  

I suppose perfect way would be to go out there just as baby is coming because it is quite exciting to be there for the birth.


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

Wow pretty soon you are going to have a new breed of goat!!


They come out of nowhere!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

How’s Maybel doing? No prolapse troubles at all anymore?
@June1186 @tiffin if you scroll this thread there were a cpl of pics of a worse prolapse than what I see going on with your girl.


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

She is doing really good! No more prolapsing or anything. The babies are all good too. Maybel isn’t producing a lot of milk but I’ve been trying to give her a good bit of grain to help and I’ve been offering her baby Millie a bottle in the mornings and at night the past few days. Sometimes she will take it and sometimes she doesn’t want it at all. She is growing good though. She is smaller than the other two bucklings but they were a lot bigger than her at birth so I think all is well. The kids are starting to get crazy too. Jumping on and off of anything and everything lol.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Glad the babies are doing well 😊
You can give Maybel some alfalfa to increase milk. Also try to encourage water intake, whether that’s with warmer water or flavoring…


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Thanks for those tips!! What’s something good to make her water taste better to her?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

You can get a bucket of molasses at the feed store and stir just a bit in… or there are some electrolytes that come in flavors but I wouldn’t be able to say which flavor your goat would prefer lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Another idea, if she likes beer you can see if she’ll just drink some warm flat dark beer. The hops in beer are supposed to help increase milk production and it wouldn’t hurt her any 🤷🏼‍♀️
but I wouldn’t do that if she doesn’t drink it on her own. Save the drenching for medically needed times. 😅


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

My Nigerian dwarfs loved the flat dark beer. My mini Nubian at that time hated it. I would put it in a big oral syringe and she would take it that way.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I just hot caught up in this thread… you just have babies falling out of goats all over the place… glad they are doing well and getting to the fun stage!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> You can get a bucket of molasses at the feed store and stir just a bit in… or there are some electrolytes that come in flavors but I wouldn’t be able to say which flavor your goat would prefer lol


We get a jar of molasses from our local Amish store - also can get cooking molasses at grocery store. Funny our big goats LOVE molasses but our pygmy female pet does not.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

First time goat grandad said:


> She is doing really good! No more prolapsing or anything. The babies are all good too. Maybel isn’t producing a lot of milk but I’ve been trying to give her a good bit of grain to help and I’ve been offering her baby Millie a bottle in the mornings and at night the past few days. Sometimes she will take it and sometimes she doesn’t want it at all. She is growing good though. She is smaller than the other two bucklings but they were a lot bigger than her at birth so I think all is well. The kids are starting to get crazy too. Jumping on and off of anything and everything lol.


Buckling are usually bigger than the doelings. This sure is an interesting goat birth thread.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

Any update pics?


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)




----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

There’s a pic of the babies yesterday. We actually bought a very pregnant doe right after Ella gave birth. Having baby goats is addicting. That goat gave birth on the first this month. The bigger white baby with the black knees is the newest one. Even the babies have thick fur so I think they will be okay with the cold weather this weekend.


----------



## sunnyacres (4 mo ago)

They're adorable 😍
Just be careful with having objects near the fence though, they can use them to jump out. (It may not be as close as it looks in the pic, just my first thought when seeing this 😅)


----------



## First time goat grandad (3 mo ago)

Haha I was just adding some hay to their house part for the cold weather and they looked so cute that I stacked it up and let them play on it for a little while. I’ve had to chase a goat before that got out by jumping off of something over the fence so I’m real careful about that now lol


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

They are so cute 🥰
Little adorable fluff balls.
Glad everyone is good.!💗


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Lol you have so many now😂🤣😂. So adorable 🥰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Those kids look so big already jumping around and climbing and tasting everything 😍


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow. So many adorable babies! They look great. And yes, their winter coats seem nice and fluffy.


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

They look amazingly great!!!


----------

